

Take A Lesson from Apple: A Strategy to Keep Customers in Your Ecosystem - kurtable
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jump/2012/11/12/take-a-lesson-from-apple-a-strategy-to-keep-customers-in-your-ecosystem/

======
ldehaan
What a horrible idea. I certainly hope people realize that this is simply an
unsustainable model, nobody likes a cage, you can dress it up however you
like, but in the end it's still a cage.

As users become more savvy in larger quantities they will eventually want to
customize what they use, and when they find that they are not able to, they
will defect to systems that allow freedom.

Just my two cents

